# My frustration with fish



## kbreit (Dec 9, 2008)

Fish is great, I really enjoy eating it.  But there's a reason I don't make it.

Everyone knows it is really hard to cook for 1.  I plan for 3 or 4 days of food when I cook.  And this is why I don't make it.  Fish doesn't seem to re-warm very well.  At least this is my experience.

Can anyone offer suggestions on how fish can be re-warmed?


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 9, 2008)

Don't know about warming them back up, but it does sound like you could benefit from a Food Saver. Then you could separate out any meats you have into individual portions and freeze the ones you don't need right away.
As for warming, I have found the oven seems to do the best on cold meats you want to re-heat. I set it to 250 and let it warm up gradually, hoping it doesn't dry out in the process, LOL.


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 9, 2008)

Obviously, this would depend on your taste, but, I use leftover fish as snack food. 

Other than that the foodsaver and pre portioning is a good idea.

I kind of like the handivac for this use though. I portion the food and put freezer between the portions. I can then open the bag, take out a portion, or portions, reclose and refreze.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 9, 2008)

When you shop for your 4-5 days of planned meals, why can't you simply buy a single portion of fresh fish?  No leftovers to worry about.

And if/when you do have leftovers, even the thinnest fish filets reheats beautifully without drying out in the microwave.


----------



## sattie (Dec 9, 2008)

I agree with Mav on the fish..... buy what you like, cut into portion sizes or seal single fillets, and cook for dinner. No need to reheat! 

Rewarmed fish IMO is just really not worth it.  And if you have to rewarm it, I would think wrapping it in foil and tossing in a 350 oven for a bit would work.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 9, 2008)

I cooked two orange roughy filets just this past summer, instead of the usual one. After asking the same thing here that you did, because I have never reheated fish, the second one did indeed heat up just fine in the microwave, on a dinner plate covered with plastic wrap that I poked a couple holes in. I should mention though that these filets were grilled, not breaded. And orange roughy has a pretty good texture to it anyway. If your fish is breaded you might want to use the oven.


----------



## expatgirl (Dec 9, 2008)

if you want to reheat fish, pizza, and meats--even french fries to bring back crispiness, heat your oven and baking stone to 400-425 F (have the stone on the bottom rack and place these items on the heated up stone and bake for about 3-7 minutes--just check as it doesn't take long) far better than using the microwave which tends ( at least for pizza) to make them mushy......well, it works for me.....


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 9, 2008)

Buy smaller pieces or smaller fish like trout and freeze what you don't use right away.  Larger filets can be cut into single portions, wrapped and frozen seperately.

Plan ahead and defrost them in the fridge overnight.  I usually cook for two, and fish is the absolute easiest to prepare.  Thae hardest thing is coming up with a side dish.

If you like shrimp, I found those large frozen shrimp bags very convienient.  For one, I can find US Gulf shrimp frozen.  Take what you need from the bag and close it back up.  Shrimp defrost in no time under cold running water.  Saute a few in garlic oil for a quick and tasty compliment to a steak.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 9, 2008)

One thing that's extremely important to keep in mind is that you can't just arbitrarily freeze fish unless you know for sure that it wasn't frozen before.  Many MANY varieties of fish these days are cleaned & flash-frozen on board ship, & then thawed before being placed in seafood display cases.  Even if the sign says "fresh", always ask to see if, in fact, the fish has been frozen before.  

Refreezing previously frozen & thawed raw fish results in something that I would not want to eat - poor flavor, mushy texture, yuck all round.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't see what the problem is with making just one piece of fissh. it cooks so fast it is almost as much time to warm up something as to cook a single serving of fish.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 9, 2008)

An off topic question. I did not think refreezing fish was a problem. Or so I was told. Am I wrong, is fish is as bad as meat?


----------



## PanchoHambre (Dec 9, 2008)

i actually find fish easier to cook for 1... its so dang expensive just one portion means I can buy quality... my biggest problem with fish is shopping for it most of the quality fish markets are a bit out of the way of have bad hours. Someone just opened up a fancy eco sensitive fishmarket that I pass on my way home though so I am going to have  to check it out... I will guess its expensive but it would be convenient.


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 9, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> Refreezing previously frozen & thawed raw fish results in something that I would not want to eat - poor flavor, mushy texture, yuck all round.


 
I have had good results with firm white fish and salmon.  If the fish looks real good at the store, I'll buy a bunch and freeze the filets or whatever seperately.


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 9, 2008)

kbreit said:


> Fish is great, I really enjoy eating it. But there's a reason I don't make it.
> 
> Everyone knows it is really hard to cook for 1. I plan for 3 or 4 days of food when I cook. And this is why I don't make it. Fish doesn't seem to re-warm very well. At least this is my experience.
> 
> Can anyone offer suggestions on how fish can be re-warmed?


 
Who is the "Everyone" who knows it is hard to cook for one?  I do it all the time.  At least 4 times a week.  Fish is just about the easiest thing to fix for one.  you just buy ONE fillet!  Sprinkle it with some herbs, salt and pepper, and toss it into a hot skillet.  Voila!  You can make a little sauce with a dab of white wine, or cream, or both.... or enjoy it plain, or with a topping of a fruit vinegar, for a nonfat taste treat.  A fish fillet takes no more than a couple of minutes to be cooked perfectly.  Maybe 8 minutes if you're fixing a thick fillet like cod.

Fish doesn't reheat well, because it is so easily overcooked.  So why reheat it?"  just cook as many fillets as you think you'll eat for the one meal.

I think leftover fish fillets make great sandwiches for lunch the next day.


----------



## gadzooks (Dec 9, 2008)

Leftover fish? Chowder, croquettes, stirfry, pilaf, gumbo...I also cook for one, and like fish. Leftover fish with red bell pepper and artichoke heart or asparagus is nice in an omelet or a fritatta. I've even used leftover fish on my pesto and goat cheese pizza.


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Dec 15, 2008)

CharlieD said:


> An off topic question. I did not think refreezing fish was a problem. Or so I was told. Am I wrong, is fish is as bad as meat?


 
I formerly owned a large seafood restaurant in Florida and have a lot of experience handling and storing seafood. Theoretically, home re-freezing of FAS (frozen at sea) or other commercially flash frozen seafood (such as tilapia or farm-raised catfish) shouldn't be a problem. It's flash frozen very soon after being caught and is probably "fresher" than most "never frozen" fresh fish you'll find in the typical supermarket. 

However, the potential problem occurs at the retail level. To preserve freshness and inhibit growth of bacteria, the flash-frozen fish much be defrosted and kept at temperatures below 40 degrees (preferably as close to 32 degrees as possible) at all times, and must be kept by the consumer at these temperatures as well until cooked or re-frozen.

If you are going to portion and freeze it, it should be done as soon as possible.

The single best test for freshness is the nose test. If it smelly fishy, it's not fresh. Also, I personally never buy seafood from any market that smells overly fishy. This is a sure sign of lax sanitation and/or improper food handling standards.

There are some great factsheets from the University of Delaware Sea Grant Program: Untitled Document. I highly recommend them.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 15, 2008)

My personal experience has been that refreezing previously frozen fish does immeasurable damage to the texture - especially mild white fish filets like sole, etc.  They turn to mush.  The only way I'd use them this way would be in a chowder or something like that.


----------



## jennyhill (Dec 17, 2008)

I freeze fish maximum for 2 days.. Later they won't remain fresh. So its better to purchase only the amount we can eat within 2 days.


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Dec 17, 2008)

jennyhill said:


> I freeze fish maximum for 2 days.. Later they won't remain fresh. So its better to purchase only the amount we can eat within 2 days.


 
Sorry, Jenny, but I respectfully disagree with 2 day freezing. Obviously, it's better to buy only what you need and not refreeze at all, but whatever damage is done to the texture and fresh flavor by refreezing occurs in the freezing and defrosting process, not by the time spent in the freezer (within limits). If the fish is properly wrapped and frozen, there will be no detectable loss of quality for several weeks.

I always try to use frozen fish as soon as possible, and certainly within a month or two, but freezing fish for a day or two just doesn't make sense in my opinion because it will inevitably loose SOME quality by being frozen and defrosted. 

If you are going to use the fish within a couple or three days, it's much better to store it unfrozen in your refrigerator, in sealed ziplock bags placed in a container of ice to keep the temperature close to 32 degrees.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 17, 2008)

I fully agree with FincaPerlitas here.  There's absolutely no logical reason to freeze fish for 2 days.  If you're going to consume the fish within 48 hours, just keep it wrapped on ice (or ice packs) in your fridge.  The taste & texture will be MUCH better than if you froze & defrosted it.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 17, 2008)

Left over fried Catfish at my house is turned into fish Tacos --The next day ---or the next ---Re-heated on a cast iron griddle. Sometimes eaten cold with a good cup of hot coffee.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 17, 2008)

Believe it or not - in my younger (thinner & prettier - lol) days, I melted several male hearts with my signature breakfast "Fish & Eggs".

This consisted of fish (cod being first choice; flounder second) sauteed/poached in an absolutely obscene amount of butter along with eggs fried/poached in the same pan.  Even the pickiest male companions, after complaining about how awful the dish sounded, were won over after the first mouthful.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 17, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> Believe it or not - in my younger (thinner & prettier - lol) days, I melted several male hearts with my signature breakfast "Fish & Eggs".
> 
> This consisted of fish (cod being first choice; flounder second) sauteed/poached in an absolutely obscene amount of butter along with eggs fried/poached in the same pan. Even the pickiest male companions, after complaining about how awful the dish sounded, were won over after the first mouthful.


 
Melts my heart now -- Regardless of what "days" you are in!!
Would ya be willin to try catfish.????


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 17, 2008)

Lol!  These days I HAVE used catfish for my "Fish & Eggs" breakfasts.

However back in the '70's, it wasn't a regular choice in Long Island seaside fish markets.


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 17, 2008)

One of my favorite breakfasts is sauteed trout and eggs (served almost any way, but generally scrambled).

I think I could eat fresh trout several times a week.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 17, 2008)

Decisions, Decisions! Do I eat breakfast Saturday Morning with Miss Breezy or Miss June???.... 

Wait!!! An early breakfast with Miss Breezy in Virginny...Then a Brunch in New York with Miss June!!! 

Ta Daaaaaaaaaaa!! That's the ticket!!! 

See Y'all then!!!


----------



## DramaQueen (Dec 17, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> Who is the "Everyone" who knows it is hard to cook for one?
> 
> I think leftover fish fillets make great sandwiches for lunch the next day.



*You took the question right out of my mouth!  I've lived alone for 3 years and have NEVER had a problem cooking for one.  I love leftovers so I make double batches of whatever I can.  As for fish, just make one piece or one filet.  I always make two pieces of salmon because I love it leftover in a salad the next day.  If you want to rewarm fish, just drop it in a baggie and microwave it for about 60 seconds.  It will heat without losing moisture.  I don't see any problem.  And UncleBob's fish taco idea is a great one.  You can do a lot with leftover fish, google "leftover fish recipes" and see for yourself.  OR just make one piece.  
BTW, in Vegas, salmon comes in fresh everywhere so there is no reason not to freeze it.  I buy several pieces and freeze 2 at time.  Check with your market to find out if your salmon is coming in fresh.  Most other fish comes in frozen.*


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 17, 2008)

I agree with cooking for one - I LOVE IT!!!!!!  I frolic with glee when hubby has something going on that has him dining out & me in.  I marinate a steak, or lamb, or pork, or even goat.  Make a curry.  Saute chicken livers (which he hates) in butter, white wine, & lemon juice.  Have shad roe (in season) or something else that would be extravagant if not for just one person.  Can make dinner whenever I want, instead of based on his schedule; can make it whatever veggies I like; so friggin easy & geared specifically for ME.  Frankly, while I love & adore my husband & love cooking for him, cooking for myself alone would definitely NEVER be a hardship.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Dec 17, 2008)

I also enjoy cooking for one.  I can cook whatever I want, when I want, how I want.  I either cook a large quantity for freezing, or cook in individual servings.  The most  difficult chore in cooking for me would be to cook for a family, each with different tastes and each at a different time.  These are the real cooks. IMO.
As far as frozen fish for one.  Nothing says that you have to buy thawed fish.  I ask for frozen, generally you will get it in individual servings.  Fish, especially shellfish is generally flash frozen on the boat.


----------



## expatgirl (Dec 19, 2008)

this is not the time to be reading this post......I'm starving and the thought of fried catfish with red sauce is just sending me thru the roof........brought some leftover fried catfish last week ...resurrected them the next day using the pizza stone heated in the oven to 400 degrees... absolutely delicious.......and crispy as ever.......I just love that pizza stone...........


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 19, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> this is not the time to be reading this post......I'm starving and the thought of fried catfish with red sauce is just sending me thru the roof........brought some leftover fried catfish last week ...resurrected them the next day using the pizza stone heated in the oven to 400 degrees... absolutely delicious.......and crispy as ever.......I just love that pizza stone...........



Miss Deborah...Are ya tryin to steal my heart?? I just love fried catfish!!!! 
Fresh and resurrected!!!


----------



## pugger (Dec 19, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Miss Deborah...Are ya tryin to steal my heart?? I just love fried catfish!!!!
> Fresh and resurrected!!!



What I love even more is a Catfish PoBoy  - awesome!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 19, 2008)

pugger said:


> What I love even more is a Catfish PoBoy  - awesome!



Yeah Buddy!!!! I'll take two please...one for here...one to go!!!


----------



## expatgirl (Dec 19, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Miss Deborah...Are ya tryin to steal my heart?? I just love fried catfish!!!!
> Fresh and resurrected!!!



The Catfish Crowd......here we come.....make way.........


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 20, 2008)

Here's another vote for a PoBoy!! Or two, or three.... LOL.


----------



## attie (Dec 21, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> Believe it or not - in my younger (thinner & prettier - lol) days, I melted several male hearts with my signature breakfast "Fish & Eggs".
> 
> This consisted of fish (cod being first choice; flounder second) sauteed/poached in an absolutely obscene amount of butter along with eggs fried/poached in the same pan.  Even the pickiest male companions, after complaining about how awful the dish sounded, were won over after the first mouthful.


I wished I had known this when I was younger,thinner and more handsome. 

Like June, I really do like left over fish sandwiches for lunch the next day


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Dec 27, 2008)

I don't know why you feel it's hard to cook fish.

When I cook fillets I often wrap them in tin foil - put on a bit of
soy sauce - and bake @350 for about 20 min. depending on the thickness of the fillet.
Test for doneness and put back in oven if not cooked.
Reheat in microwave or steam them.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 27, 2008)

When I make poached salmon, I always plan for leftovers because I like to flake the leftover and mix it with leftover tarragon sauce to make a salmon salad. Great on a roll with lettuce or on crackers as an appetizer or snack.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 27, 2008)

Ooooh - there is nothing like leftover seafood of any type mixed with a bit of tarragon-spiked mayonnaise & either served on a lettuce-lined sandwich or plopped on top of some mixed greens!!


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 28, 2008)

Yesterday when I passed the fish counter at WFM, they had (previously frozen) wild gulf shrimp -- very large 16-20's at $11.99 per pound.  I couldn't resist them.

Last evening I boiled up a pot (3-quart) of water, added about 1 1/2 teaspoons of Pop's Creole Seasoning and dumped in the pound of shrimp.  Put on the lid and turned off the heat.  Set the timer for 5 minutes.  That's right -- no more!  and whipped up a bowl of tarragon mustard/mayo for a dip.

When the timer rang, I dumped the shrimp into a strainer and then into a bowl.  Set another bowl on the table for the shells.  We finished those babies in record time.  They were just perfect.  made me very VERY happy! 

Moral of the story -- DON'T boil shrimp!  that's how to make pink rubber bands.


----------

